

Ask HN: What software is used for those realistic product renderings? - hashtag

The ones were people make up concept images of what they think the iWatch or iPhone 6 potentially would look like. The more realistic kind.
======
ISeemToBeAVerb
3D Rendering. There are a ton of 3D Packages out there such as Blender, Cinema
4D, MODO, 3DS Max, Maya, etc...

The product is modeled in 3D and then likely exported to Photoshop where Smart
Objects can be used to insert screenshots. You could also insert screenshots
directly in 3D using materials.

3D Photo-realistic rendering is quite common these days in the product
photography, automotive, and architectural industries.

Often times, a specialty rendering engine is used like V-Ray, Maxwell, or
Keyshot.

